# The Bicycle RV Camper



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

https://svpply.com/item/430466/KampRite_Midget_Bushtrekka_Bicycle

Don't shoot the messenger...LOL


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

NEPMTBA said:


> https://svpply.com/item/430466/KampRite_Midget_Bushtrekka_Bicycle
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger...LOL


IIRC I remember seeing this when hunting around for dog trailers, and the reviews were quite negative, but not in the way I expected. Apparently it's quite... fragile.


----------



## Hellcat405 (Mar 12, 2010)

I want one just for the irony of pulling up next to all the other pop-up type campers in the state parks.:thumbsup:


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

hum. this gives me a crazy idea... 
extended bike trailer platform to put on a small 2 man dome tent or something? >.> I think I saw a picture somewhere of a camper being towed by a bicycle....

EDIT: here's the camper being towed by a bicycle..









and a nice teardrop trailer...









and this is basically the design I have in mind..








Nomad trailers by Tony's Trailers


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

impressed by these:


21082008 Karavaanari by sakuholma, on Flickr


15072007 takaviistosta by sakuholma, on Flickr

Visit his flickr for more cool stuff!


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I think more of a "pop-up" set up would work with softer sides more like a tent. The pop up could provide less wind resistance while towing. Still has to be built with lightness in mind! Kinda looks like towing around a tube or plastic type pipe set up to be a camper, but what do I know...

...my friend had the idea of towing a small flat trailer with fold out sides to form a base so your up off the ground and the a tent on top of that like was said here. 

But still has to be built with lightness in mind! Kinda looks like towing around a tube or plastic type pipe set up to be a camper, but what do I know!

I'm good with a tent and bed roll.:thumbsup:


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Tent on wheels....go for it!


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

I used to do a lot of big wall climbing in my younger days - I would imagine one of those portaledge tents could be relatively easily modified into a trailer tent, if you are that way inclined, They are pretty rigid. I bet it could be made to come in a lot lower than 68lb of the Kamp-right bushtrekka - that's alot of weight for tent and trailer alone.
Personally I prefer the minimalist approach of a bivvi tent and inflatable sleeping mat / pillow.


----------

